# Carolina Beach Bait & Tackle 2010 Surf Fishing Tournament



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Fall Surf Fishing Tournament
8th-10th October 2010
Hours of Competition
7pm Friday -- thru - 12pm Sunday ………… Round-the-Clock Fishing
6 Categories
Primary: Bluefish, Flounder, Whiting (Sea Mullet)
Secondary: Pompano, Black Drum, Speckled Trout
Red Drum TWT & Live release of Biggest Red Drum
Entry Fee: $50 per angler, $25 Junior angler
(Cash, MasterCard or Visa)
Carolina Beach Bait & Tackle
608 S. Lake Park Blvd. Carolina Beach, NC 28428
Ph 910-458-8250 Fax 910-777-2725 [email protected]
Follow this Event on: Facebook.com --- Carolina Beach Bait and Tackle

•	Entry Fee: $50 per angler, $25 per Junior Angler (one entry fee gets you in all divisions except Red Drum TWT)
•	Red Drum Tournament-within-Tournament (TWT): OPTIONAL- $25 per angler 
•	Boundaries: All participants MUST fish from the Pleasure Island surf. The North End boundary (Freeman Park) is the rope fence before the creek at the inlet (no casting into the creek). The South End boundary (Fort Fisher State Park) is the sign splitting Pleasure Island and Bald Head Island
•	Weigh-in Locations: Carolina Beach Bait and Tackle and mobile weigh-ins for the over-slot Red Drum and Black Drum 20lbs or larger
•	Headquarters: Carolina Beach Bait and Tackle 608 S. Lake Park Blvd. Carolina Beach, NC 28428 phone # 910-458-8250
•	SCHEDULE OF EVENTS
•	Registration: Registration begins 9/11/10 and ends 10:00am October 10th, 2010
•	Rules Meeting: Friday, October 8th, at 4:00 pm and 6:00 pm at Carolina Beach Bait and Tackle
•	Fish Time Starts: Friday, October 8th, 7:00pm.
•	Fish Time Ends: Sunday, October 10th, 12:00 noon.
•	Weigh-in Cut Off Time: In-line by 12:45pm Sunday October 10th, 2010
•	Awards Ceremony/Dinner: Sunday, October 10th, from 1:30 pm –until at Carolina Beach Bait and Tackle 


1st Annual Fall Surf Fishing Tournament Payout
Category	1st place	2nd place	3rd place
Bluefish	$300*	$150*	$75*
Flounder	$300*	$150*	$75*
Whiting $300*	$150*	$75*
Pompano	$150*	$75*	$35*
Sp. Trout	$150*	$75*	$35*
Black Drum	$150*	$75*	$35*
R. Drum (TWT)**	$375**	$225**	$150**
* Based on 75 paid entries
**Based on 30 paid entries and fish must be within state regulation slot 18-27 inches
Other Prizes 
•	Junior, Senior and Lady Angler largest fish- a $50 Gift Certificate
•	Biggest Pinfish – Rod/ Reel Combo
•	Biggest Live-released over-slot Red Drum- Braggin’ Rights & your weight in Beer or a gift card 
•	Fish Bowl Raffle- various prizes


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rules and Regulations*

1.	All fishermen and fish must adhere to all state and federal regulations (License and Size/Creel Limits) to qualify for winnings in this tournament, and all fishermen (except fishermen under the age of 16) must possess a valid NC Coastal Recreational Fishing License. 

2.	The tournament's entry fee places you in all six categories—Flounder, Speckled Trout, Bluefish, Pompano, Black Drum and Whiting, as well as the live-release over-slot Red Drum.

3.	Registration begins 9/11/10 and ends 10:00am October 10th, 2010.

4.	The tournament will fish rain or shine—no makeup dates are scheduled. (In event of a tropical storm/hurricane, Carolina Beach Bait & Tackle retains the right to reschedule the event or refund registration fees.)

5.	The tournament fishing time starts 7:00pm on Friday, October 8th, 2010 and ends 12:00pm (noon) on Sunday, October 10th, 2010. 

6.	The weigh stations will start at 7:00pm on Friday, October 8th, and go through 1:00 pm on Sunday, October 10th. Weigh station CUT-OFF time is 12:45pm Sunday, October 10th, 2010. 

7.	All participants MUST fish from the Pleasure Island surf. No boats. No sound or pier fishing. The North End boundary (Freeman Park) is the rope fence before the creek at the inlet (no casting into the creek). The South End boundary (Fort Fisher State Park) is the sign splitting Pleasure Island and Bald Head Island.

8.	Anyone 14-years-old or younger is automatically considered a junior angler and must be accompanied by a parent/guardian/sponsor while fishing and weighing fish.

9.	Anyone 60 years-old or older is automatically considered a senior angler.

10.	All fish must be caught on hook and line.

11.	All fish weighed must have been caught by the individual bringing them to a weigh station.

12. All anglers weighing fish must provide their registration number, picture ID, and the location fish was caught. (non-picture forms of ID will be evaluated for acceptability by the tournament committee).

13.	All fish shall be inspected by the tournament committee for freshness and foreign markings such as net and gig wounds/scars, clear eyes, and bright red gills- any deceptions will be disqualified from the tournament. No cut or mutilated fish will be accepted. 

14.	All weighed tournament fish WILL become the property of the Carolina Beach Bait and Tackle Surf Fishing Tournament. (all fish weighed in will be donated to the Carolina Beach VFW).

15.	Prizes are awarded solely on the basis of fish weight. In the event of identical weights, the first fish weighed shall be declared the winner. 

16.	A participant may only place in two (2) separate categories. 

17.	A participant may remove themselves from a category to place in another category. (for example, if you are in 3rd place in the flounder category and in 2nd place in pompano and catch a bluefish that will place 1st in that category you can remove yourself from flounder and place in bluefish, but you cannot re-enter the same flounder back into that category. But you can catch another flounder and re-place in the flounder category after removing yourself from either the bluefish or the pompano category.)

18.	Each participant may not fish more than Three (3) rods at a time. 

19.	No kite fishing, balloon rigs, or paddling out baits. 

20.	No gaffing fish is allowed. A hand or dip net may be used. 

21.	The Red Drum Tournament-within-a-Tournament (TWT) is optional for tournament anglers and consists of slot red drum. It has a payout ratio of 1st-50%, 2nd-30%, and 3rd-20% of the TWT money. 

22.	All Red Drum weighed in must be in the slot 18-27 in. Red drum must be caught unassisted—no nets or gaffs. You may only weigh in one red drum per day on Friday, Saturday and Sunday. 

23.	All over-slot Red Drum and all Black Drum 20 lbs and larger must be measured and verified by a member of the Tournament committee or a member of NC DMF and released back into the surf alive.

24.	Red drum DO NOT count towards the Junior Angler, Lady Angler, and Senior Angler prizes. 

25.	1st place in all categories receives 4 tickets to enter in the fishbowl drawing. 2nd place in all categories receives 3 tickets to enter in the fishbowl drawing. 3rd place in all categories receives 2 tickets to enter in the fishbowl drawing. Every angler that weighs a fish in that does not place receives 1 ticket to enter into the fishbowl drawing. The winner of the live release over-slot Red Drum category wins 4 tickets to enter in to the fishbowl drawing. The Junior, Senior and Lady Angler winners receive 2 tickets to enter into the fishbowl drawing.

26.	By signing the entry form, the participant consents that Carolina Beach Bait and Tackle may use without payment or restrictions their name and photographs in which he or she appears for any purpose whatsoever, including but not limited to resale, advertising, commercial, or promotional material. 

27.	Any angler, if directed by the tournament committee, must submit to a polygraph test. This decision is at the sole discretion of the tournament committee. Should the test be failed, the tournament committee reserves the right to forfeit all winnings awarded to the winner in question. 

28.	All protests made to the tournament committee shall be accompanied by a $100 cash deposit. All protests shall be made no later than one hour after the last fish has been weighed. The $100 cash deposit will be returned if the tournament committee upholds the protest. The $100 cash deposit will become the property of the Carolina Beach Bait & Tackle tournament if the protest is not upheld. All decisions of the tournament committee shall be final. 

29.	The tournament committee has the right to refuse entry from any applicant. If an entry is refused, then 100% of the applicant’s entry fee will be returned. 

30.	All participants are responsible for reading and following all rules and regulations set forth by the Carolina Beach Bait & Tackle Surf Fishing Contest.


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Registration Form*

Carolina Beach Bait and Tackle
Fall Surf Fishing Tournament
Registration Form
Name:__________________________________________________________
Address:_________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________________
Phone Numbers:_________________________________________________________
Email Address:_________________________________________________________
Registration #:_______________________________________________________________

PARTICIPANT INFORMATION (please fill out accurately)
___ Junior Angler (14-years-old or younger)
___ Lady Angler
___ Senior Angler (60-years-old or older)
___ Red Drum TWT optional ($25)

Payment method:	Cash: ______	Visa/MC: _____ Amt: $________ 
Waiver Contract: 
I have read and fully understand and agree to abide by all rules for the 2010 CAROLINA BEACH BAIT & TACKLE SURF FISHING TOURNAMENT. I hereby release the 2010 CAROLINA BEACH BAIT & TACKLE SURF FISHING TOURNAMENT, its sponsors, their subsidiaries, and their affiliates from any and all liability. I further understand that the decision to fish and participate is solely my responsibility. 
By signing this form I agree to a lie detector test if my winnings are protested by anyone fishing the tournament or if any official requests it.

Signature:
Carolina Beach Bait & Tackle: ph 910. 458. 8250 fax 910. 777.2725 [email protected]


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Registration Card*

Carolina Beach Bait & Tackle 2010 Inaugural Surf Fishing Tournament Registration Card





ANGLER’S NAME:





REGISTRATION #:

# TO CALL FOR OVER-SLOT FISH: 910-458-8250*
*when you call to get a judge for your over-slot fish you need to: 1.) provide your name, 2.) Registration #, 3.) your location, i.e. north or south end and marker or crossover #, 4.) and if applicable, your truck make and color and BE LOOKING FOR THE WEIGH-IN CREW.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

IMHO it sounds like a bad idea to be waiting around for a tournament official to show up to weigh or measure a big red drum for bragging rights and some beer. Warm water + big drum waiting to be weighed = dinner for the sharks.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Is there a link to the tournament info? I can shorten all your posts and add a link if so. That way all these posts on the thread wouldn't drag way on....


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

*weigh-ins links etc.*

There will be 2 officials stationed at the north end, 2 on the south end, and 2 for the middle of the island 24hr round the clock. You will know if you have a decent size fish on before it is landed and that should give one of the officials plenty of time to meet you before the fish is landed. Ryan, so far as a link we do not have one as of yet but the info will be posted on the store's facebook page by tomorrow around 6pm.
If you have any other questions please call the store and ask...

Carolina Beach Bait & Tackle
910-458-8250
5am-8pm
7 days a week


----------



## Setseven (Sep 21, 2009)

Is this the weekend before the pleasure island surf tournament?


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

yes ,it is so you can practice.... and find those nice sloughs that are holding the mother load for the next weekend...


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

All the tournament info is now posted on Facebook on the stores page. It is under the discussions page. While there check out some of the pictures of fish caught on the island...


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Was wondering if anybody on here is going to or thinking about fishing this? Or most of yall going to fish the fishermans post tournament?


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

I believe I will fish both. Sounds fun.


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Change in Captains Meeting*

The Lazy Pirate Restuarant next to Drifters Reef Motel will be hosting the "Capts Meet" on Friday evening for the Fall Fishing Tournament. Mr D will be serving up ...... and be sure to ask for his 2010 Cook-Off-winning Chowder! Delicious ....


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Tournament Postponed*

Due to the weather/rain mother nature decided to drop on us this past week, and the fact that the store has about 2 feet of standing water in it and we wont be able to get in there till Sunday, the Tournament committee has postponed the surf tournament to the weekend of October 29th, 30th and 31st. Once again *the tournament has been postponed to October 29th,30th, and 31st. * Sorry for the change of plans. If you have any questions about the tournament please email [email protected].


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Tournament*

just to remind yall the surf fishing tournament starts friday at 7pm so come on down and sign up for the tournament the rules meeting will be at the lazy pirate restuarant at 6pm:fishing:


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Damnit. Id be in for next weekend but having a 2 year old puts Holloween ahead of fishing for me this year.


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

:fishing:As of 11pm on saturday night the top over slot drum was a 45in fish(shoal donkey) caught and released alive and well off the southend last night... folks stay tuned for more results...opcorn:


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Tournament results*

Sorry for the delay been pretty busy and then sick the past 2 weeks:--| We had a good turn out for our first tournament 55 fishermen... and the BBQ and raffle were great. Thanks to eveybody who participated and we look forward to seeing yall and and some new friends in May(*our Spring tournament is going to be the weekend of May 13th-15th*). Here are the final results for the inaugural fall surf fishing tournament:

*Bluefish 1.24 lb
Whiting 1.74 lb
Flounder 3.75 lb
Pompano .33 lb
Black Drum 2.44 lb
Speckled Trout 2.6 lb 20 in
Drum 
Slot 7.04 lb 26 3/4 in
over slot 34.4 lb 46 in*


----------

